
Indian publication Indian express was offline on alleged Crime Branch complaint - pythonik
https://scroll.in/latest/899295/indian-express-website-back-online-after-going-down-for-several-hours
======
pythonik
Excerpt: On Tuesday afternoon, the newspaper said its web host (net4) had
blocked access without alerting the company, based on a complaint it claimed
to have received from the Mumbai Police’s Crime Branch. Police, however, told
the company it had not asked the host to block the domain, said the chief
executive officer of the daily’s digital wing.

